# Mountain bike off road lights......



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well the nights are drawing in and its got to the point some decent lights are needed....

got one of these last year from a website based in Hong Kong (no i am not affiliated with them in any way mods  but the same light can be had in the UK for £150 ish (my mate got one from Stif in Leeds last year)

so my jiffy bag came today  (this is the second light i have ordered yes i do now look like Blackpool sea front)










the box is held shut by 2 magnets and foam lined so you get this little lot









you in this case get the lamp unit, US charger (more on this shortly) head mount 2 large o -rings to bar mount the lights and the LI ION battery pack.





































the head mount is useless if you ride with a helmet although cut the straps off and cable tie the mount to your lid your laughing 

the Charger is a US plug based transformer the safest way to enable you to use it is with a 13A to US adaptor like most power supplys now it is rated at 110v to 250V so is fine to use in the UK....










just dont use it around children as there are no safety shutters over the contacts but when the charger is in its covered..... a little common sense and all that 

the lamp can be fitted to the bars using the rubber o rings (2 are supplied pick the one that fits the diameter of your bars)










the rear of the light has a push button which goes from OFF to FULL POWER to HALF POWER to FLASH to OFF again..

with a LED indicator green showing a good charge and turns red when running low on charge (i get about half an hour on full power once it goes red)



















on low power you get this sort of light









and high......










probably best to keep it for off road use only....










then again the sorry mate i didn't see you response shouldn't really wash....

you can get it in several packages i have these two

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

the top one has a better battery case for frame mounting where as the lower one has a belt loop however if head mounted the extension cable will be needed unless you put the battery in the top of your hydration pack

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751

mine took about a month to come but for the money i cant complain i have items go missing in the past and they have sorted it out very quickly so credit to them and they take pay pal

Just hope this helps someone on here :thumb:

jsut to add this is the mains adaptor

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2709

but this looks a safer option and more useful too if you travel regularly

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1088


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks very nice mate!


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

They are supposed to be pretty decent

I have a P7 and a Cree that im using just now. P7 is supposed to be 900 lumen, but i think its more like 500


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I was playing with an Exposure Maxx D in work a few days ago, 960 lumens!

Definitely do not recommend looking in to it when its on! 

The lights from Deal Extreme seem to be quite popular.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah i love the Exposure lights just got a Six Pack front for mine thats about 1,800 lumens brighter than most car lights so gets me noticed but more importantly i can still do my downhilling in the dark. I also have a head lamp of which is a cheapy affair but allows me to look around.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

chrisibiza said:


> I was playing with an Exposure Maxx D in work a few days ago, 960 lumens!


Do you work for chainreaction ?

Andy,

How long do you get out of them on Full power, & how heavy/light are they?

I need a new set for the road bike, so weight is an issue, & I need about 2 1/2-3hr burn time to get a decent ride in.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Interesting - i just got a bike to the cycle to work scheme and bought the best of Halfords own make. £75 reduced to £50 then buy one get one 1/2 price.

They are entirly underwhelming and i'm looking for other options...this being one of them: -
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=1899

but these deal extreme ones look like a much better idea.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought the Magicshine lights back in February of this year and they have served me well.

I put one on top of my helmet and one on the bars.

They are not that heavy, a couple hundred grams for the light and battery perhaps, and on low power they will last 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i got some hope vision lights a couple of years back, they have been pretty awesome tbh and light weight too.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

DCR said:


> They are supposed to be pretty decent
> 
> I have a P7 and a Cree that im using just now. P7 is supposed to be 900 lumen, but i think its more like 500


I purchased this set up today and can confirm the results are stunning. Same output as the initial post but a little cheaper.

Batteries only last 1hr on highest setting but carry a spare in your pocket and they only take 10 sec's to swap over and they are pretty cheap. You can import from the states which takes 2 to 3 weeks but is a bit cheaper, i couldnt wait so purchased from here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MTE-P7-LED-Fr...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item5195dbd64f

Hope it's useful to someone, as clamed, they seriously are like car lights and better than the £300 plus lights that uk biking mags tell us we need:thumb:

a pic (from bikeradar)


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Great lights, i have two sets. Get three to four hours burn time and always light up the trails now its dark at 6.30 :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Jace said:


> Do you work for chainreaction ?
> 
> Andy,
> 
> ...


Hi jace sorry i have been busy lately to update this....

lamp and battery weighs in at 320g according to the old kitchen scales

they run for about that time on MAX power warmer nights they burn longer colder nights its reduced

LI-ION battery need to be cared differently form battery packs of old

basically Do the opposite of what you have been told for NI cad and SLA battery's

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers fella :thumb:

I've just had a sample set of these arrive from SIGMA to try out, they appear to have a similar burn time to yours, but if I'm honest 3hr on a winter night is never happening, an hour 1/2 max for me.

http://www.sigmasport.com/en/produkte/beleuchtung/powerlights/karma_pro/?punkt=details


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

its not hard or expensive to build another battery pack up if you can hold a soldering iron (note its not recommended to directly solder to the cells but if your careful you can get away with it) cant remember exactly how its wired now i did it last year but its 2 pairs linked together rather than all 4 in series

:thumb:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19770 x2

and one of these http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32751

there appears to be a UK seller of them as well if you dont want to take the gamble

http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/Magic...-808-900-Lumens-with-improved-battery!/4674-v


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

jace
how did you get a sample to try


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

mercboy said:


> jace
> how did you get a sample to try


I work for one of the companies who distribute Sigma products In the uk.


----------

